# Last of the Sweet Menagerie Nine Patch quilts



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I still have to bind it. I finished quilting this one this afternoon. I'll be donating this one as soon as I decide on a good cause in my community.
There's a whole lot of thread in this one, nearly an entire spool!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OMG SOOOOO Beautiful!!!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

That is beautiful CJ. I want to make a nine patch for my first ever quilt to make on my own. I used to help my MIL but have not done one start to finish on my own.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like it and LOVE the quilting done on it.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Wonderful job, CJ!! You do wonderful work!


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Your work is amazing! :bow:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Ladies! I'm going to try and get the binding on this weekend so it's ready for a home.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm with Angie! I LOVE the quilting! Beautiful!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

So beautiful!! I love the colors, and the quilting!!!


Marsha


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

That is OMG so cute. I love the material that you used. Dumb question, but is the fabric line called Sweet Menagerie? if not , who's line was that.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

The colors are just gorgeous! I love it! And I think it is so wonderful that you donate quilts---some lucky person is going to be very pleased.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I don't recall the name of the fabric line, but it's by Fig Tree Quilts for Moda.

Tinker, there isn't anything more fun than giving someone a quilt! Oh if I had the time and funds, that's ALL I would do, make quilts and give them away!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Beautiful! I swear, I have never seen this pattern look bad. It is such a winner! That quilting is just amazing, cj!!!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's gorgeous! You did a fine job.


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh wow...that is so beautiful.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

What a great quilt!
I have alot of my Mom's clothes and fabric and am planning to make quilts and pillows for sibs ect., would you mind if I pinned the pic of this quilt to put in my idea folder?


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

That is adorable.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks all, not at all WJ, it's not my original pattern anyway


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW !! That quilt is just BEAUTIFUL !!!! GREAT job !!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Really nice. But, with that kind of quilting, you could make whole cloth or white on white quilts that would be striking.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

This quilt is absolutely stunning! I like the back almost as much as the front.

The local Meals on Wheels just raffled off a quilt, sadly, I didn't win but they made hundreds of dollars all for a good cause.


----------



## texcyn (Nov 21, 2011)

Makes me want to start quilting!


----------

